# Doorlooptijd compileren

## Bhodi

Hoi,

Na al die verhalen gelezen te hebben over de lange doorlooptijd bij compileren vraag ik me het volgende af;

Ik wil gewoon een stage3 installatie doen. Dit neemt neem ik aan minder tijd in beslag? (heb een P3-800, 256Mb)

Tevens kan dit alles in stukken? Ik bedoel kan ik vandaag dit compileren en morgen iets anders? Ik kan mijn pc namelijk niet zo lang (voor het geval dat een stage3 ook zo lang duurt) bezet houden, ik draai ook XP er op en mijn vriendin gaat niet blij zijn als ze 2 dagen niet bij de mail, word, etc kan komen   :Very Happy: 

greetz

----------

## water

Ingeval van stage 3 hoef je alleen je kernel nog compileren. Gezien je pc zal iig niet langer dan een half uur duren. 

Als je installeert met de stage 3 tarball, dan heb je nog geen grafisch system. X en KDE compileren duurt wel uren, maar met b.v. 

```
emerge -p kde 
```

 krijg je alle pakketten te zien, die gecompileerd gaan worden. Als je het in stapjes wilt doen, dan doe je gewoon 

```
emerge pakket1 pakket2 pakket3 
```

 en een volgende keer 

```
emerge pakket4 pakket5 pakket6 
```

----------

## spufi

beter nog: installeer je base system (duurt iets van een uur of 2 misschien)... eens je alles zo geconfigureerd hebt dat je gentoo kan rebooten en zonder probs terug in je nieuw systeem komt, doet het er niet meer toe:

ik heb een pII 350 momenteel en ik heb ALLES 's nachts laten builden...  

Bijna alles krijg je op 1 nachtje gecompileerd (misschien KDE 3+ zou iets langer kunnen duren), maar als je 's nachts begint met compilen en de volgende dag laat doorgaan (je moet veronderstel toch sowieso gaan werken? of naar school?) gaat niemand daar last van hebben  :Smile: 

*nog een paar dagen en ik zou m'n PIV 2,5ghz met 533 Busspeed mainboard, 512 DDRAM installeren ... ben benieuwd hoe lang dan alles zal nodig hebben om te compilen  :Wink: *  

(ben van plan alles te timen en te posten  :Wink: 

cya!

----------

## AlterEgo

Als je al een werkende linux versie op je PC hebt staan,

kun je een nieuwe installatie in een console-window uitvoeren (chrooted). 

Je kunt gebruik maken van je bestaande internetverbinding tijdens de installatie (geen setup-gepruts voor je netwerk), en je kunt gewoon doorwerken op je PC (als je echt rekenkracht nodig hebt, suspend dan het compileren even). In die chrooted omgeving kun je je nieuwe systeem volledig opbouwen, dus ,als je wil, inclusief X en KDE en al je applicaties.

----------

## aardvark

Het afbreken van een emerge is niet erg. (Ctrl-z) het einige is dat alle tijdelijke bestanden dan blijven staan tot je het programma opnieuw gaat emergen. Als je een emerge afbreekt zullen evt dependencies die al geemereged zijn gewoon als zodanig worden geregistreerd en niet opnieuw worden geemerged bij een volgende poging.

Je kunt dus gewoon de emerge van iets afbreken en een volgende keer verder gaan. Zorg wel eerst vor een bootable system (installdoc afwerken) voordat je gaat afbreken.  Anders is het zo lastig om steed die chroot zooi te doen vanaf de install CD

MODERATOR GARO:

Afbreken wordt normaal niet met <ctrl-z> gedaan, hiermee pauseer je de taak. Om de taak af te breken gebruik je <ctrl-c>.

----------

## Wilke

 *spufi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ik heb een pII 350 momenteel en ik heb ALLES 's nachts laten builden...  
> 
> Bijna alles krijg je op 1 nachtje gecompileerd (misschien KDE 3+ zou iets langer kunnen duren)

 

iets langer ja....understatement van het jaar  :Smile: 

als je compleet KDE met GCC 3.2 en optimalisaties gaat compileren op een PII 333 (dat had ik tot kort geleden, zal niet veel schelen met een 350 dus), dan gaat dat zeker 2-3 complete dagen duren.

Btw. het draait daarna overigens wel prima, daar niet van  :Smile: 

----------

## zyprexia

2-3 dagen?? Ik heb een gewone gentoo 1.2 (gcc 2.95)  installatie op een althon 2100 en kde (volledig incl. QT) duurde bij mij 3,5 uur.

Ik zou alleen willien dat emerge de build process timed. Ik heb ook nog een P4-2000 staan. Op de P4 (op moederbord na, zelfde hardware) duurder de bootstrap bijna 2 uur langer. En niemand die mij gaat vertellen dat dat verschil in die 100Mhz zit...

----------

## Redneck

athlon 2100 vergelijken met p350? ;)

----------

## Rroet

Jongens, dat valt toch allemaal wel mee?

Ik heb een co-located cel-566 staan, die machine staat vrij vaak een updateje van Gentoo bij te werken. doorlooptijd van het compilen is hoogstens 30 minuten per week. Dit omdat ik op dit moment alleen de security fixes compile.

Ik vind de doorlooptijd op dit moment echt meevallen. Alleen KDE3 neemt heeeeel veeeeeel tijd in beslag. Maar aangezien ik kde3 bah vind en liever het minimalistische fluxbox gebruik, vind ik dat geen probleem.

----------

